# Cartoons You're Currently Watching?



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

Note: Please don't discuss anime (Asian/Japanese cartoons).

I'll start us off ^_^.

I've started watching Code Lyoko , I just finished Episode 02 .

This isn't my first time, I watched Code Lyoko until Season 2 ended, back during my High School days (bad grades = no TV, and we didn't have internet or a VCR/DVR back then).


----------



## Icky (Aug 30, 2013)

...All but one of the shows you just named aren't animations at all. :T


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...All but one of the shows you just named aren't animations at all. :T



How does that work? 
Am I missing something?


----------



## Namba (Aug 30, 2013)

What time is it???


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 30, 2013)

Xiaolin Chronicles. I loved Showdown when it was on and had no idea a sequel series was being produced.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...All but one of the shows you just named aren't animations at all. :T



When I say animated, I just meant non-Japanese/non-asian cartoons.

Last I checked, both Family Guy and TMNT are animated (all cartoons are animated, aren't they?).


----------



## Namba (Aug 30, 2013)

Namba said:


> What time is it???


ADVENTURE TIME!!!

*sniff* no one answered my question ;-;


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

Namba said:


> ADVENTURE TIME!!!
> 
> *sniff* no one answered my question ;-;



Sorry, I missed your post somehow . I love that show as well .

(I also follow Regular Show and Gumball, though I'm super behind on them)


----------



## Icky (Aug 30, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> When I say animated, I just meant non-Japanese/non-asian cartoons.
> 
> Last I checked, both Family Guy and TMNT are animated (all cartoons are animated, aren't they?).



...Okay, maybe you need to go remind yourself what animation and cartoon actually means, because you're mixing the two up in five different thoughts and i have no idea how to untangle that.

On topic: Gravity Falls is awesome and you should all watch it.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Aug 30, 2013)

@Icky: I just didn't want people listing "Power Rangers" or anime etc.

Since my wording is apparently wrong, I'll edit out the "must be animated" rule, lol.

On-Topic: Gravity Falls is indeed epic, I'm waiting for Season 2 to air.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 30, 2013)

I watched some Animaniacs earlier today.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 30, 2013)

I am rewatching Korra as Doug Walker does his vlogs about it (and also just rewatched Avatar: The Last Airbender for the same reason). Oh, and Futurama. But that is it.


----------



## septango (Aug 30, 2013)

bee and puppycat, so awsome


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm waiting for Gravity falls to release more eps so I can go for a binge later. Same thing with Regular show.

OH SNAP, OH SNAP. COME TO OUR MACARONI PARTY AND WE'LL TAKE A NAP.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 30, 2013)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, Regular Show, Adventure Time and Gravity Falls.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 30, 2013)

Futurama and invader zim. 

GIR REPORTING FOR DUTY, SIR!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2013)

Bucky O'Hare and the Toad Wars


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm waiting for Gravity falls to release more eps so I can go for a binge later. Same thing with Regular show.
> 
> OH SNAP, OH SNAP. COME TO OUR MACARONI PARTY AND WE'LL TAKE A NAP.



They finished season 1, they left it open. Btw for those who want to catch up on cartoons they might have missed or episodes they may have missed, this is an excellent site to catch up on. http://www.watchcartoononline.com/cartoon-list


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 30, 2013)

*2012 Ninja Turtles*. It's so good. I'm also in the process of catching up in Adventure Time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

Ahhh, shit.

The last cartoon I remember that I could honestly say I "watched" (as in followed exclusively in my free time instead of just sitting down and watching it on tv) would have to be Adventure Time.

And that was like back in January.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know that I'm keeping up with any at the moment. When Legend of Korra starts back up I'll be watching that. 
Other then that, I'm not keeping up with any. I've even grown bored of My Little Pony. 

If The Boondocks ever starts airing from episode 1, I might watch that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> If The Boondocks ever starts airing from episode 1, I might watch that.



They still have it on Netflix if I remember correctly.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> They still have it on Netflix if I remember correctly.


I don't have Netflix.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 3, 2013)

I recently caught up on/marathoned *Axe Cop*, *High School USA*, and *Mickey Mouse (2013)*.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

My Little Pony Friendship is Magic, Regular Show, and occasionally Adventure Time. Does Greatest Warriors of the Universe count?


----------



## mysticfyre (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm re-watching Queen's Blade on Hulu because I'm doing Echidna as cosplay in a few weeks. I did enjoy Adventure Time- wish Netflix had more episodes!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 3, 2013)

The simpsons occasionally and anime very little.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 4, 2013)

I've started watching *Johnny Test* Season 5, just finished Episode 8.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm caught up/up-to-date on *SheZow* now, I'm currently watching *Rugrats* Season 7.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 13, 2013)

Beware the Batman


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 13, 2013)

I recently marathoned Johnny Test, just waiting for new episodes to air.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I recently marathoned Johnny Test, just waiting for new episodes to air.


I hate the unholy hell out of that show. I don't know why, it's the only cartoon out there that can get me visibly upset just from hearing of its existence.

As for me, I'm probably gonna get banned for saying this, but I can't stand most '90s cartoons like Invader Zim or Cow and Chicken or Ren and Stimpy. If there's one I can actually put up with, it's Rocko's Modern Life. That show was okay, I guess. I'm obsessed with Adventure Time and think it's the best cartoon ever. I used to watch Regular Show pretty frequently, but the new episodes have been getting stale lately. I actually love cartoons from the '40s like Woody Woodpecker and Mickey Mouse cartoons and all that sort of stuff. I actually used to have a folder on my computer stuffed with old cartoons that I'd watch whenever I'd have free time.

Oh, and King of the Hill. I'm never not watching King of the Hill, it's the best and it's extremely relatable for me.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> I hate the unholy hell out of that show. I don't know why, it's the only cartoon out there that can get me visibly upset just from hearing of its existence.
> 
> As for me, I'm probably gonna get banned for saying this, but I can't stand most '90s cartoons like Invader Zim or Cow and Chicken or Ren and Stimpy. If there's one I can actually put up with, it's Rocko's Modern Life. That show was okay, I guess. I'm obsessed with Adventure Time and think it's the best cartoon ever. I used to watch Regular Show pretty frequently, but the new episodes have been getting stale lately. I actually love cartoons from the '40s like Woody Woodpecker and Mickey Mouse cartoons and all that sort of stuff. I actually used to have a folder on my computer stuffed with old cartoons that I'd watch whenever I'd have free time.
> 
> Oh, and King of the Hill. I'm never not watching King of the Hill, it's the best and it's extremely relatable for me.


Exquisite taste. I really adore Looney Tunes and Hanna Barbera. 

I agree with you, most 90s shit is awful. The only cartoons that I can say I genuinely like are the WB cartoons (tiny toons, freakazoid, etc) , DC Comics (BTAS and STAS), and gargoyles.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd watch lots more cartoons but my family give me weird enough looks for watching spongebob already.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'd watch lots more cartoons but my family give me weird enough looks for watching spongebob already.



I only watch cartoons when I know I am alone. :/


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 13, 2013)

I have to get back into watching teen titans.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 13, 2013)

Namba said:


> What time is it???



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYH2lNrnCm8


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm... I think the last cartoon I've watched that wasn't originally from Japan, was My Little Pony.

Either that, or ATHF. I've been watching Kitchen Nightmares lately.

I don't have cable, so Netflix is my channel of choice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 13, 2013)

T-E-E-N T-I-T-A-N-S! LET'S GO!
T-E-E-N T-I-T-A-N-S! LET'S GO!

Also mlp, but that's a given.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I only watch cartoons when I know I am alone. :/


Thank God I have sisters, otherwise I'd have no excuse to watch cartoons for hours in front of my father.

Oh, and since it was mentioned, I'm not a big fan at all of MLP. I think the new series is no different than the old stuff and it's still flashy ponies hugging stuff until they kill it or something, only it's made with flash. I don't mind my sisters watching it because they've been into MLP since they were babies and kept liking it until the new series came out (I mean, look at myself, I've been watching those Woody Woodpecker cartoons since I dropped out of my mom), but outside of that, it's nothing to freak out over, and I don't get why so many people are drawn to FiM. But whatever, to each his own or however it goes.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Thank God I have sisters, otherwise I'd have no excuse to watch cartoons for hours in front of my father.
> 
> Oh, and since it was mentioned, I'm not a big fan at all of MLP. I think the new series is no different than the old stuff and it's still flashy ponies hugging stuff until they kill it or something, only it's made with flash. I don't mind my sisters watching it because they've been into MLP since they were babies and kept liking it until the new series came out (I mean, look at myself, I've been watching those Woody Woodpecker cartoons since I dropped out of my mom), but outside of that, it's nothing to freak out over, and I don't get why so many people are drawn to FiM. But whatever, to each his own or however it goes.



I enjoy MLP's outside references that would go over most children's heads, and I'm a huge fan of adorable characters that bounce around.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> I enjoy MLP's outside references that would go over most children's heads, and I'm a huge fan of adorable characters that bounce around.


Yeah, I heard a big arguing point that MLP has those references to older movies and stuff, but I mean, Family Guy and Annoying Orange have those too, and I've absolutely no good things to say about either of those shows. I can't really blame anyone for being in it for the colorful cast, but again, it kind of turns me off from the show. Again, while I'll never understand what's apparently so great about it, I don't have a problem with people being huge fans of it (or any other show for that matter (unless you're talking about Johnny Test, fuck that show)).

Although I will give every fan here the satisfaction of knowing that I think the dragon is kind of adorable.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm binging on Regular Show right now. It's hard to believe I used to dismiss this show as merely mediocre.
Anyways, Season 4, here I come.
Perhaps I can rewatch Adventure Time once I'm finished.



Fallowfox said:


> I'd watch lots more cartoons but my family give me weird enough looks for watching spongebob already.



But... spongebob... is the best!

My dad is actually a fan of spongebob. We used to have it on in the house constantly.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 14, 2013)

Currently watching Avatar Legend of Korra Season 2. 

http://www.nick.com/videos/clip/legend-of-korra-113-full-episode.html

I don't know if it works for people outside the US but least you can watch it for free on Nickelodeon's site.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Currently watching Avatar Legend of Korra Season 2.
> 
> http://www.nick.com/videos/clip/legend-of-korra-113-full-episode.html
> 
> I don't know if it works for people outside the US but least you can watch it for free on Nickelodeon's site.



Hoooolyyyy fuuuuckk~~~~ Thanks so much.


----------



## fft (Sep 14, 2013)

lol at everyone saying mlp, adventure time and regular show
people don't even know real cartoons these days


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 14, 2013)

fft said:


> lol at everyone saying mlp, adventure time and regular show
> people don't even know real cartoons these days



How DARE people have tastes that differ from yours!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 14, 2013)

Nothing.
Cartoons are no longer entertaining, just stupid moving characters created by crack-scarred hoolagins.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Nothing.
> Cartoons are no longer entertaining, just stupid moving characters created by crack-scarred hoolagins.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzf8YN0af3U [odd content]

You take that back!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 14, 2013)

Gregory horror show.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzf8YN0af3U [odd content]
> 
> You take that back!


I'm sorry I ever doubted crack writers.
Forgive me, for I have sinned.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 15, 2013)

fft said:


> lol at everyone saying mlp, adventure time and regular show
> people don't even know real cartoons these days



Are you one of those who favors Hanna-Barbara and Looney toons? Or are you going so far as Betty Boop and the old Disney cartoons they showed in theaters during the depression? (Cause I've seen em all) 

Culture (and thus toons) change with time. I frankly miss Batman the animated series due to its serious story telling aimed at a younger audience. Please tell us what qualities you hate or miss.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 17, 2013)

I recently marathoned both *The Awesomes* and *Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures*, I'm just waiting for new episodes to air now.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 17, 2013)

My turn. 

I recently finished *Transformers: Prime*, which was mind-blowing. Currently waiting for the _Predacons Rising_ special.

Saw the first epiodes of *Rabbids Invasion*, a french animated series in Nickelodeon. Got a laugh and a surprise on some of the things on the show.

I have to get back to watching *Teen Titans GO*!, which I enjoy it more than the original (which was okay, but I watched it out of boredom, mostly).

Watched the first episode of *Total Drama Island: All Stars*. I completely missed the last season (hope I can find it). Seeing this one was like reuniting with an old friend.

I also saw bits of* Uncle Grandpa*. Is there an unmentioned contest going on on who can make the most random cartoon? That's what I was thinking when watching it. Still I wouldn't mind a 'Nightwolves' T-shirt...

Gonna start watching *Dragons: Riders of Berk*, season 2. Gonna have to get up to date on season 1, since I basically missed most of it, naively thinking that Cartoon Network will re-run them at a more sensible time.  

My flashback is *Swat Kats: The Radical Squadron*. Guys, this show turns 20 this year (Happy Anniversary _Swat Kats_). Noticed a couple of things: it's not as dark, colorwise, as I made it out back in the day. But I remembered the sense of shock I had back then when a cow got eaten by that purple monster!
Also, I noticed that the characters are four-fingered rather than five, and that Razor's build/posture is slightly awkward compared to others. 
And more attention could've been paid to the timeline (Red Lynx episode), but that's just me nitpicking.



Toddler Naruto said:


> I've started watching Code Lyoko :grin:, I just finished Episode 02 :smile:.
> 
> What's your website? Is ALL of the series there? There's a possibilty that I might revisit it, though not any time soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I agree with pretty much everything except the mentioning of _Adventure Time_. I will take this moment to mention that, while the odd episode have gotten a chuckle out of me, I still don't see what's so great about _Adventure Time_. Most of the times I find it bloody annoying no matter how much everyone tries to give me reasons to think otherwise (so don't bother). _Regular Show_ is slightly better. Frankly, I enjoy _The Amazing World of Gumball_ more for its zanyness.



It's mostly the fault of the writers with Adventure Time. They've got some webshow going around by the same creator and its just as flawed as that show. 

I dunno, I love characters like LSP and Marceline but I almost never laugh or root for Jake or Finn. They are so boring. Also, they are totally screwing too much with Lemongrab's character. 

For me, the show thinks its funnier than it is  and I get slight pedo vibes from Princess Bubblegum. But god if I didn't love that dungeon episode that had  Lemongrab, Treetrunks, and Ice king in it. That was a perfect episode.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 18, 2013)

@ElectricBlue1989: I'm watching Code Lyoko on Hulu, so I only have access to Episodes 01-52 (Hulu hasn't uploaded Episodes 53-95 yet).

As for streams/watching online, google searches are your friend.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 18, 2013)

I think the appeal of Adventure Time for me is the overly bright and happy setting, the unique characters, the strangeness/randomness of the plot elements, the style of animation and the overall lighthearted/humorous tone. (Although some of the episodes in season 5 have been especially strange and had a much different tone. I don't mind this progression either.)



Butterflygoddess said:


> Also, they are totally screwing too much with Lemongrab's character.



I'm not too sure about Lemongrab's character either, after the latest Lemongrab-centric episode. Mystery dungeon was certainly a fantastic episode, though.


----------



## Irvingbat (Sep 18, 2013)

Im watching animaniacs. Great cartoon that every comedy fan or furry should watch.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 18, 2013)

Irvingbat said:


> Im watching animaniacs. Great cartoon that every comedy fan or furry should watch.


You reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally like Animaniacs, don't you?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 18, 2013)

Regular Show


----------



## Kid Boruto (Sep 19, 2013)

I've started watching *Kaijudo: Rise of the Duel Masters*, I just finished *S01E06: The Hunted*.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

fft said:


> lol at everyone saying mlp, adventure time and regular show
> people don't even know real cartoons these days


What *are *real cartoons these days?


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 19, 2013)

My dvd set of Ren and Stimpy


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> What *are *real cartoons these days?



I think he's one of those people who think that if it wasn't made by Hanna-Barbera or Warner Bros it sucks.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm about to start marathon watching *Huntik: Secrets and Seekers* (all 52 episodes in English).


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 3, 2013)

Legend of Korra: Book 2 is finally making it to Canada this weekend.  I'm definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> Legend of Korra: Book 2 is finally making it to Canada this weekend.  I'm definitely looking forward to that.



It's still pretty good, but I do wish it was a bit more "Fun" I don't mind the more mature take but sometimes it's so heavy


----------



## Namba (Oct 3, 2013)

Freaking Ren & Stimpy. I'm addicted to that cartoon.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 5, 2013)

My internet is shit so I can't watch anything for now. TMNT 2012 starts up soon. MLP: FiM is back next month. Gonna be good.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 5, 2013)

Archer

man when's the next season coming out? >:/

Also was thinking of revisiting Soul Eater. That's a cartoon so fuck your rules >:V


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 5, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Archer
> 
> man when's the next season coming out? >:/



That show really dropped in quality after the 2nd season. No idea what happened, but I can't even watch it anymore.

Right now I'm still trying to finish up Aqua Teen Hunger Force. Only 1 season to go.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 5, 2013)

Right now I am watching Jem.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Oct 23, 2013)

I've started watching *The Secret Saturdays* , I just finished *S01E02: The Kur Stone (Part 2)* .


----------



## Toddcopper (Mar 16, 2014)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic too.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 16, 2014)

Harvey Birdman! The new TMNT series is pretty rad too.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 17, 2014)

Huh. I forgot about this thread.

I can tell ya what I'm *not* watching anymore: 
*Dragons: Defenders of Berk* ended (understandable), but _*Swat Kats: The Radical Squadron*_ and *Jem and The Holograms *were both removed from their places on TV, as well as *Inuyasha* (an anime, but still!) I am _pissed_. 

At least there's *Steven Universe* and *Teen Titans GO!*, but who knows for how long. Gonna start checking out* LEGO Chima*.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2014)

_Moi Renart_ 
Anthropomorphic French cartoon from the late 80's with fox protagonist
[video=youtube;ODv5qb5mw4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODv5qb5mw4Q[/video]
I don't know enough French to make out too much of the dialogue, but any furry who does might want to check this out
Nobody as a tail though


----------



## FangWarrior (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm finishing up watching Wolf's Rain, I'm on episode 23, I'm gonna continue later on, maybe even today.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, I've recently finished Fullmetal Alchemist (Original and Brotherhood) and I'm trying to find a way to watch the rest of Soul Eater (Which has a cat who can become a sexy woman!) on my Kindle Fire.
 I'm British, so it won't work on YouTube, and the website I was watching it on stopped at episode 19. Can someone help?


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 3, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> _Moi Renart_
> Anthropomorphic French cartoon from the late 80's with fox protagonist
> [video=youtube;ODv5qb5mw4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODv5qb5mw4Q[/video]
> I don't know enough French to make out too much of the dialogue, but any furry who does might want to check this out
> Nobody as a tail though


HOLY DAMN HELL FUCK

I hadn't seen that in years!

It used to air dubbed where I live! reaaally early in the morning. I ALWAYS wondered what it was called, ALWAYS. Nobody ever knew, nobody ever had ANY idea.

What a nice nostalgia trip!.

For some time I remembered about Wuzzles and wondered what they were, but the answer came to me by itsellf in 2003 or 2004, they are not unknown or obscure.

Now, finding the dubbed version for a full nostalgia feeling, that's sounds like it's going to be challenging.

It brought a smile to my face anyway.


----------



## 0rang3 (Jun 3, 2014)

The amazing world of gumball and hunter x hunter.


----------

